
Windows 10 now uses machine learning to stop updates installing when in use - nozzlegear
https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2018/7/25/17614842/microsoft-windows-10-updates-reboot-pc-machine-learning-feature
======
DrScump
If only they would use _basic common sense_ and give users the ability to
control when massive updates are _downloaded_ , so we could defer updates to
when we are on unmetered WiFi, for example.

~~~
greenyoda
... just like we could do in Windows 7.

Apparently basic common sense is harder to implement than machine learning
algorithms.

